# Custom Splicing Needles for Mono to Hollow Spectra...



## DaHoSturgeon (Nov 28, 2006)

A couple of months ago, I got involved with the Jerry Brown Hollow Spectra lines and splicing mono topshots on the end of them for my Sturgeon fishing here in Idaho. 

I couldn't find any splicing needles to do the work, without paying $80 for a complete set of them I would never use. So, after considerable research and finally tracking down some of the needles, I realized that they didn't work that well and were mostly too large due to the materials they were builiding them out of. I tracked down some better materials that are thinner and therefore easier to use and after playing with making them for a while, am considering building them for fellow fisherman that use the hollow spectra lines, if there is a market out there to justify the expense to do it.

So, If anybody is interested in picking up some needles, that I can pretty much build to match your specific needs and line sizes, for about $ 15 each + actual shipping costs, please let me know.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I may be interested,,,, do you have any pics and more details and descripts of them( ie dia, lenght, etc,,). PP now makes hollow braid, a little cheaper than Browns,,,,


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Same


----------



## bisland (Dec 24, 2008)

*Splicing needles for hollow braid.*

Did you decide to have hollow needles for braid splicing made? Would be interested for Jerry Brown or Momoi hollow in sizes 65 and 80#.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I was going to bump this to see if this guy ever ended up making needles...

Then I saw his username. LOL


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Whats up with this thread?*

Sturgeon boy sounds like he knows whats up with the splice kit. They are expensive in the Melton and [email protected] catalogues. He is right, you wont use half that shi*. All you need is ordinary sewing needles with the point ground off so that it wont burr the inside of the hollow spectra while you are sleeving it.A fancy piece of Malin # 8 is the pulling unit that actually gets the Dacron to slide over whatever leader you have chosen. WTF is the hollow needle for? Mean like syringe? Is this something new? Somebody enlighten me.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

He is right. He is also DaHo, the maker of those kits you're likely seeing.

http://www.dahoproducts.com/


----------

